# Hang-Gliding Cow



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2007)

*BWHAHAHAHAhaahahaaaaaa* 

you lot are so gullible 


*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES CUTENESS

*1 Baby Otter thinks its a pebble




2




3




4




5




6




7




and a couple more....

8








9


----------



## chris82 (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice shots mate!no 1 and 2 are my favs


----------



## flyingseale (Mar 18, 2007)

No amount of cuteness can compensate the utter feeling of disappointment caused by the lack of a cow


----------



## ariadne76 (Mar 18, 2007)

Or is that the "otter" feeling of disappointment??  *snort*


----------



## Kellog (Mar 18, 2007)

What no cow????   Very nice shots, really like number 6!


----------



## flyingseale (Mar 18, 2007)

ariadne76 said:


> Or is that the "otter" feeling of disappointment??  *snort*


Well spotted


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2007)

flyingseale said:


> No amount of cuteness can compensate the utter feeling of disappointment caused by the lack of a cow



yeah sorry about that


----------



## Cheese (Mar 18, 2007)

It's O.K. I'll save you little girl!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't have a cow, man?  Hmmmpf.

Cute l'il fellers! 1 and 5 are my faves.


----------



## flyingseale (Mar 18, 2007)

OK.  I'm happy now.  And I'm sure that cow has left her hanglider just out of the frame!


----------



## the real slim aidy (Mar 19, 2007)

cows and otters on 1 page im in heaven. great pics


----------



## Hoppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Very CUUUUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2007)

Alex - that is beauty of a cow!

Hoppy - your alive? thought you had vanished off the face of the Earth


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2007)

the real slim aidy said:


> cows and otters on 1 page im in heaven. great pics



no Aidy, you are in a lunatic asylum


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2007)

just added 2 more shots


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww, I never knew otters were so cute!

 Great series.:thumbup:


----------



## Darksyde (Mar 19, 2007)

I love those shots. Awesome


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> Aww, I never knew otters were so cute!
> 
> Great series.:thumbup:



Your poor thing, how could you not know? There is even a website telling people about their cuteness www.cuteotters.com 



Darksyde said:


> I love those shots. Awesome



thanks


----------



## Hoppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Hoppy - your alive? thought you had vanished off the face of the Earth[/quote]

After working out in this cold wind all day its a wonder I haven't got Hypathermia :er:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> After working out in this cold wind all day its a wonder I haven't got Hypathermia :er:



You!? Work!? thats a first


----------



## SleepingWolf (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks for sharing...love their little fingers


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 20, 2007)

HAHAH I like this set,  I want one for a pet now!!!

Thats one of the crappy things about living in NYC no cool animals unless you go to the Zoo.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 20, 2007)

now give me that flying cow! layball:


----------



## neogfx (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome shots dude. Where did you take these? There is an otter sanctuary close to where I live that I am hoping to visit soon.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2007)

neogfx said:


> Awesome shots dude. Where did you take these? There is an otter sanctuary close to where I live that I am hoping to visit soon.



They were taken at Cotswold Wildlife Park

other good places London Zoo and The New Forest Owl and Otter Centre. Although the later isn't so good for photos


----------



## Palgie (Mar 20, 2007)

Real nice shots mate, 9, 7 and 1 are very good indeed, how far away were you when you took these shots how did you get them so sharp?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 21, 2007)

Palgie said:


> Real nice shots mate, 9, 7 and 1 are very good indeed, how far away were you when you took these shots how did you get them so sharp?


between 2 and 3 meters and I used a Canon a Image Stabilizer lens


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 24, 2007)

great shots, the first and last are my favs... :thumbup:


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 24, 2007)

cute little guy, I like 8.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2007)

cheers everyone


----------



## elrick (Mar 25, 2007)

that's much better than any cow!  
6. is so funny  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75443


----------

